# home care for the elderly



## peyiapair (Feb 23, 2009)

I Have just joined the forum and am wondering if anyone in the Paphos area has any experience of home care for elderly people who are capable of living on their own but need help with shopping, cleaning and personal care. If so, please could you give an idea of the cost of this type of service


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Have they thought about the possibility of getting a helper eg a Sri Lancan maid to help? A lot of Cypriot families use them in this area as they are very cheap to employ. I was given an idea of how much they cost a while ago. I remember it being incredibly cheap but can't remember the figure. Maybe someone on the forum knows more.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

